# IBS and Fatty Liver



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've recently been diagnosed with a fatty liver,not too serious because its not alcohol caused in my case.Reading up on it I've read that it can be caused by inflammatory problems in the gut,not absorbing enough nutrients,could this have anything to do with IBS and does anybody else suffer with it?


----------



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

jmc09 said:


> I've recently been diagnosed with a fatty liver,not too serious because its not alcohol caused in my case.Reading up on it I've read that it can be caused by inflammatory problems in the gut,not absorbing enough nutrients,could this have anything to do with IBS and does anybody else suffer with it?


It isn't something that I'm familiar with suffering from - fatty liver. My liver seems to be doing well. Do recall reading this article about the condition being sometimes caused by wheat and carbs. Might be worth a try avoiding them, and seeing if the conditions improves. "Human foie gras"http://www.trackyourplaque.com/blog/2010/09/human-foie-gras.htmlExcerpt from the article:


> The carbohydrate-rich diet causes fat deposition in the liver via processes such as de novo lipogenesis, the conversion of carbohydrates to triglycerides. Ducks and geese are particularly good at this, since they store plentiful fats in the liver to draw from during sustained periods of not eating during annual migration.Modern humans are trying awfully hard to create their own version of foie gras-yielding livers. While nobody is shoving a tube down our gullets, the modern lifestyle of grotesque carbohydrate overconsumption, like soft drinks, chips, pretzels, crackers, and-yes-"healthy whole grains" causes fat accumulation in the human liver.Over the past few years, there has been an explosion of non-alcoholic fatty liver disease and non-alcoholic steatosis, two forms of liver disease that result from excess fat deposition. The situation gets so bad in some people that it progresses to cirrhosis, i.e., a hard, poorly-functioning liver that paints a very ugly health picture. The end-result is identical to that experienced by longstanding alcoholics.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueBerry Hill said:


> It isn't something that I'm familiar with suffering from - fatty liver. My liver seems to be doing well. Do recall reading this article about the condition being sometimes caused by wheat and carbs. Might be worth a try avoiding them, and seeing if the conditions improves. "Human foie gras"http://www.trackyourplaque.com/blog/2010/09/human-foie-gras.htmlExcerpt from the article:


Thank you for that information,its very interesting.I'd hate to have cirrhosis of the liver when I'm a very light drinker,virtually none for the past year actually.


----------



## seljo (Dec 28, 2010)

jmc09 said:


> Thank you for that information,its very interesting.I'd hate to have cirrhosis of the liver when I'm a very light drinker,virtually none for the past year actually.


i have ibs-d for 7 years now...and i have fatty liver to...i dont drink alcohol and im 27 years old...noone doesnt know why my liver is fat...all my tests are negative only liver is fat...is it possible that fatty liver has something to do with ibs-d? before ibs-d i didnt have fatty liver..?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

seljo said:


> i have ibs-d for 7 years now...and i have fatty liver to...i dont drink alcohol and im 27 years old...noone doesnt know why my liver is fat...all my tests are negative only liver is fat...is it possible that fatty liver has something to do with ibs-d? before ibs-d i didnt have fatty liver..?


Maybe its possible in your case but not in mine as I've had IBS for 20 years and fatty liver for only 6 months or less.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

The atkins diet is great at curing fatty livers That diet is also how i first discoverd the foods that effect my IBS-D.However the atkins diet allows foods like heavy cream and such which hurts my stomach alot. So try eating just my safe foods at this link.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/Scroll down abit at that link till you see my post of my safe foods I am positive both your fatty liver and your IBS-D will be cured by these means.Also here is a useful weblink.http://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htm


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the link Ziggy but with the utmost respect i dont think it will 'cure' my IBS,it could help but it wont cure it.It could help my fatty liver though so thanks again.I find i can eat almost any foods with my IBS but it just flares up no matter what on some days.Dont seem to get D much at all just 2-5 morning loosish BMs before taking my Codeine,which helps but is far from a solution.


----------

